# Bubbles when pressing numbers ??



## buzzard1 (Jul 25, 2006)

Hello,

Being new to the heat press, I'm having some issues when pressing the double numbers or numbers that have an outline. When I lay the second number down, it has bubbles when finished pressing. This is on a polyester shirt, so my heat is at 300 degrees & pressing for 15 second. How do I eliminate this?? 

Any help in fixing this issue is greatly appreciated. Also, any way to get rid of the bubbles that are there now ??
THANKS!!!!


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

What kind of material are you using? Heat transfer vinyl, I assume??? If so, what kind?


----------



## buzzard1 (Jul 25, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> What kind of material are you using? Heat transfer vinyl, I assume??? If so, what kind?


I'm using Vin-Flex for the numbers. Thanks for your time & help


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

I had a similar issue with my transfer paper. However, instead of bubbles, I was getting "dimples" in the transfer. Turns out - I think my Teflon paper was the culprit.
So I repressed with another type of sheet that they use for rhinestones..and the dimples went away.

Try different overlay papers


----------



## buzzard1 (Jul 25, 2006)

Ken Styles said:


> I had a similar issue with my transfer paper. However, instead of bubbles, I was getting "dimples" in the transfer. Turns out - I think my Teflon paper was the culprit.
> So I repressed with another type of sheet that they use for rhinestones..and the dimples went away.
> 
> Try different overlay papers


Thanks...I'll try a different sheet. Does the time & temp. sound about right ??


----------



## buzzard1 (Jul 25, 2006)

Just thought I'd update those interested. 

Used a different or new sheet of teflon
Temp = 335
Press first or outline number for 6 seconds
Press second or top number for 11 seconds

Numbers came out nice without the bubbles & dimples that I had experienced previously.


Thanks to everyone for replies.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for taking the time to come back and post an update!


----------

